# How to cancel NFL Sunday Ticket



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Back in September I signed up for the 4 free months of Premier by paying $69.99 a month for four months of NFL Sunday Ticket. Now my initial period has run out and I've decided to keep the premier package.

However, I don't want to keep the NFL Sunday Ticket and I believe that it autorenews every year unless you cancel it. So, I went to the change programming section on the D* web page and clicked through the options, but when I got the sports packages page, NFL Sunday Ticket is not checked - so I have no way to remove it.

Am I missing something here? How do I know if Sunday Ticket is going to autorenew come summer or not? I'd really hate to get a $250+ surprise later this year and have it be too late to cancel.

Any advice?


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

you have to telephone them to cancel these added packages.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

bgottschalk said:


> Back in September I signed up for the 4 free months of Premier by paying $69.99 a month for four months of NFL Sunday Ticket. Now my initial period has run out and I've decided to keep the premier package.
> 
> However, I don't want to keep the NFL Sunday Ticket and I believe that it autorenews every year unless you cancel it. So, I went to the change programming section on the D* web page and clicked through the options, but when I got the sports packages page, NFL Sunday Ticket is not checked - so I have no way to remove it.
> 
> ...


you can call them (I know that's sometimes painful), and make sure they give you a "service code" number that relates to your call. you can also send an email with request, so that you have a paper trail...


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wait until August when you are billed for the first portion of Sunday Ticket, then call to cancel. You may cancel anytime before the start of the regular season.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

ICM2000 said:


> Wait until August when you are billed for the first portion of Sunday Ticket, then call to cancel. You may cancel anytime before the start of the regular season.


true - and that's a great way to get SF for Free...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I believe that you will see a $0 charge for the Sunday Ticket a few months in advance. When you see that on your bill call in and cancel the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

ICM2000 said:


> Wait until August when you are billed for the first portion of Sunday Ticket, then call to cancel. You may cancel anytime before the start of the regular season.


true - and that's a great way to get SF for Free...


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

marlen said:


> you can call them (I know that's sometimes painful), and make sure they give you a "service code" number that relates to your call. you can also send an email with request, so that you have a paper trail...


You can also go to the web site and cancel there, un-check the box -- done.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

He said the box was not checked.

I wonder, did you really need to come here for us to tell you to call? It's not a puzzle.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Xaa said:


> He said the box was not checked.
> 
> I wonder, did you really need to come here for us to tell you to call? It's not a puzzle.


I guess I was really asking if there was a way to cancel it without calling - I haven't had the best luck with CSR's. I've learned it's usually best if I can just do it myself.

But, it sounds like the best course of action is to wait a bit and then call. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

bgottschalk,

Waiting until that first line item shows up is one way people are reminded to cancel. In your case, I would send an e-mail now through the web site at DirecTV.com stating that you understand that under the deal you got that Sunday Ticket will auto-renew, but after having it this season, you have decided that you no longer want it. Then directly ask that they please cancel Sunday Ticket so it will not auto-renew.

Then make sure as the season approaches that those things don't start showing up on your bill.

For everyone:
As for "a great way to get SF free", I would re-think that. I am an A-List customer, been with DirecTV since 1996 and subscribed to Sunday Ticket that whole time. I had "gotten in" on the Draft Weekend deal where SF was free. When the season arrived I was getting charged for it. A call yielded several "that's the price, there's nothing we can do" answers. I could have done the call back, get Retention, yada yada bit, but chose not to.

Between that and all the deals/credits drying up as they are now, I certainly wouldn't count on getting SuperFan free next season. YMMV.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'd go along w/ that Jluc. You can already see signs of DirecTV tightening the purse strings. I'm sure they will have some type of promotion, but will probably only apply to the new subscriber. Which can be hard to get in on when you're an existing customer.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> bgottschalk,
> 
> Waiting until that first line item shows up is one way people are reminded to cancel. In your case, I would send an e-mail now through the web site at DirecTV.com stating that you understand that under the deal you got that Sunday Ticket will auto-renew, but after having it this season, you have decided that you no longer want it. Then directly ask that they please cancel Sunday Ticket so it will not auto-renew.
> 
> *Then make sure as the season approaches that those things don't start showing up on your bill.*


Make sure you do this....things have a funny way of appearing on your bill after you asked it not to be


----------



## tekko27 (Jan 6, 2007)

This might be a stupid question, but if I had ST for the 07/08 season, will they try to automatically sign me up for the new season?


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

tekko27 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but if I had ST for the 07/08 season, will they try to automatically sign me up for the new season?


Yes, they will. Happened to me. I had the '06/'07 season and when this season came around they automatically renewed me. I had thought about dropping it - but they threw in SuperFan for free and more on top of that - so I kept it. However, I am convinced that that one decision by me to renew cost the Cincinnati Bengals any chance of a decent year.

I won't renew next year. Can anyone say "Bengals win the SUPERBOWL"?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

kentuck1163 said:


> Yes, they will. Happened to me. I had the '06/'07 season and when this season came around they automatically renewed me. I had thought about dropping it - but they threw in SuperFan for free and more on top of that - so I kept it. However, I am convinced that that one decision by me to renew cost the Cincinnati Bengals any chance of a decent year.
> 
> I won't renew next year. Can anyone say "Bengals win the SUPERBOWL"?


It would take more than that.


----------



## theesir (Dec 10, 2007)

I actually tried to call and cancel Sunday Ticket twice last year. Each time it was mysteriously re-added to my account. I would call and they would remove it and credit the 49 dollar payment back to my account. When it was added for a third time I called to cancel, rather upset I might add, they asked why I was canceling. I told them I couldn't justify the $99 SF charge and would not watch games in SD. She said.. I love when they do this... "What If I could give you Super Fan for Free???". I took the deal, plus a additional $100 credit for them jerking me over on the re-adds after I cancelled. I ended up only being charged 2 more monthly fees, so my total charge for ST with SF was $147 or so. 

I'm still canceling next year. There are too many games on network/NFL/ESPN in HD to justify the $375 expense next year with SF.


----------



## bemenaker (Jan 6, 2008)

Kentuck, if that's what it takes to get the Bengals to win the Superbowl, you can come watch all the games at my place.


----------



## Blackz06 (Mar 6, 2007)

For any one else reading this that also picked up the 4 month promo:

I called D* today and they said I should cancel ST the week of the end of the promo. If you cancel a month+ early, it will also cause you to cancel the Premier Package and make it jump back tp it's normal rate.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Between that and all the deals/credits drying up as they are now, I certainly wouldn't count on getting SuperFan free next season. YMMV.


Your mileage will definitely vary. I had Sunday Ticket since 1996. The first year that they added a charge for Superfan, I called to complain. When they said that there was nothing that they could do about it, I canceled every package that I had that didn't include HD. I canceled Sunday Ticket, Cinemax, Starz & Playboy and they still didn't waver on the $99 Superfan charge.

At the same time, I was reading over at AV Science that nearly everyone who complained was getting Superfan for free.


----------

